# Single man asking about married women!



## NYgrad2012 (Apr 19, 2013)

Hey guys i have conflicting emotions. To start off i am in my mid 20's and i am currently single. I met this married girl in her early 30's a couple of weeks ago and to make a long story short, we made out. We have kissed a couple of times since but we could brush it off because we were drunk. There has not been an incident where we kissed sober. We got to know each other and of course i find out she is not too happy with her marriage.

This may sound like a cliche story but she is not just an ordinary girl. She is from a foreign country and is just starting to learn the american culture. She acknowledged that her husband has cheated and they have a consensus that being with a significant other is not a threat to end there relationship. 

So my question is what should i do exactly? She is easily the prettiest girl i have ever messed with and probably will ever mess around with. Should i swallow the guilty pill and proceed with becoming more sexual? Or should i do the politically correct this and just back away and cut contact. I like to flirt and i like to be seen with pretty girls. Not trying to sound like an alpha male of any sort, but that is just a natural trait of mine..

Any advice is appreciated and i will not feel bad about any ill-comments that is thrown my way...


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Really, you came to a marriage forum to ask that?


----------



## Ano (Jun 7, 2012)

You are setting yourself up to get hurt.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

What should you do?

Find someone single and relatively baggage free.

This woman is neither.


----------



## Drake455 (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm really not sure if this is a "troll" or not honestly.

I think you pretty well answered your own question there, bud. By knowing that you would feel guilty you have already acknowledged that it would be wrong.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

NYgrad2012 said:


> Hey guys i have conflicting emotions. To start off i am in my mid 20's and i am currently single. I met this married girl in her early 30's a couple of weeks ago and to make a long story short, we made out. We have kissed a couple of times since but we could brush it off because we were drunk. There has not been an incident where we kissed sober. We got to know each other and of course i find out she is not too happy with her marriage.


Where did you meet her? 

She is in her 30’s. She is not a girl. She’s a woman. It’s insulting to call a woman “girl”. How would you feel if she called you a ‘boy’ when she talked about you to people?

You are wrong that kissing drunk can just be brushed off. If her husband truly cares about his marriage, then this will destroy him. Does she have any children?


NYgrad2012 said:


> This may sound like a cliche story but she is not just an ordinary girl. She is from a foreign country and is just starting to learn the american culture. She acknowledged that her husband has cheated and they have a consensus that being with a significant other is not a threat to end there relationship.


So what you do is to contact her husband and ask him if this is their arrangement. Surely she will be more than glad to give you his contact info. Cheaters very often tell their affair partners this very thing. It’s usually a lie.

What do you know about her besides what she has told you? 

Where is she from? What about American culture does she need to learn? And what does this have to with adultery? Is adultery socially acceptable in the place she comes from? It’s not socially acceptable in the USA.



NYgrad2012 said:


> So my question is what should i do exactly? She is easily the prettiest girl i have ever messed with and probably will ever mess around with.


So looks are the most important thing to you? What about character, trust, loyalty, honesty… just to list a few? Remember that what she is doing to her husband, she will do to you.


Nygrad2012 said:


> Should i swallow the guilty pill and proceed with becoming more sexual? Or should i do the politically correct this and just back away and cut contact. I like to flirt and i like to be seen with pretty girls. Not trying to sound like an alpha male of any sort, but that is just a natural trait of mine..


Before you decide what to do, go to the “Coping with Infidelity” forum and read the stories there. Think very hard about whether or not you want to bring the level of pain and destruction to the lives of others. Is this really what you want? Is this who you want to be? I sure hope not.


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

Back away and cut contact.

She's married and you are far too young for the baggage she has.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

It will be interesting to see if the original poster comes back or not, because I smell a troll here...


----------



## tulsy (Nov 30, 2012)

NYgrad2012 said:


> Hey guys i have conflicting emotions. To start off i am in my mid 20's and i am currently single. I met this married girl in her early 30's a couple of weeks ago and to make a long story short, we made out. We have kissed a couple of times since but we could brush it off because we were drunk. There has not been an incident where we kissed sober. We got to know each other and of course i find out she is not too happy with her marriage.
> 
> This may sound like a cliche story but she is not just an ordinary girl. She is from a foreign country and is just starting to learn the american culture. She acknowledged that her husband has cheated and they have a consensus that being with a significant other is not a threat to end there relationship.
> 
> ...


One day in the near future, when you're married to a "sweet" woman, you may find out that she is banging some young stud she met while out drinking. 

Put yourself in that position for a minute and think of how you would feel. 

Stop thinking with your d1ck and stay away from married women...not enough single girls our there for you? 

Do the right thing.


----------



## Thumper (Mar 23, 2013)

Wow if you believe in karma, cant wait for you to get married. Your heart should be ripped out and cut into shreds.


----------



## somethingelse (Jun 20, 2012)

Would you want your future wife to do this to you? 

Cheater's script is pretty predictable, she is saying she's miserable with her M, but she will never just up and leave her H for you. She married him for a reason. Whether he has cheated or not, she is not justified in this A with you. 

Maybe talk to PastOM. He has been through this sort of thing with a married woman and had his heart broken. His situation was a bit more complicated, but he could give you some insight about this.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

I think that OP has left the building. Guess he did not get the responses he wanted.


----------



## somethingelse (Jun 20, 2012)

I think OP is biting off more than he can chew


----------



## memyselfandi (Jan 10, 2012)

Guys will be guys and you are really stupid. Maybe one day you will learn when you're married that...married women are actually off the market irregardless of the circumstances.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

You should find a meat grinder and insert your willie. It'll be less painful in the long run.


----------



## somethingelse (Jun 20, 2012)

unbelievable said:


> You should find a meat grinder and insert your willie. It'll be less painful in the long run.


----------



## donny64 (Apr 21, 2012)

NYgrad2012 said:


> Hey guys i have conflicting emotions. To start off i am in my mid 20's and i am currently single. I met this married girl in her early 30's a couple of weeks ago and to make a long story short, we made out. We have kissed a couple of times since but we could brush it off because we were drunk. There has not been an incident where we kissed sober. We got to know each other and of course i find out she is not too happy with her marriage.
> 
> This may sound like a cliche story but she is not just an ordinary girl. She is from a foreign country and is just starting to learn the american culture. She acknowledged that her husband has cheated and they have a consensus that being with a significant other is not a threat to end there relationship.
> 
> ...


What should you do? Be a MAN and not accept a woman into your life of such low standing that she'd cheat on her husband. Be a MAN, and do not pursue someone who someone else is providing for.

Do the "politically correct" thing? It's not about being "politically correct". It's about being a MAN. Be THAT, or suffer a well deserved beating at the hands of a man who is THAT.

Show me a dude who will "hook up" with a married and / or committed woman, and I'll show you a weakling, low self esteem, sorry POS excuse of a "man". No self respect, and no respect for anyone else. Worst of the worst.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

Has nothing to do with politics or being politically correct. It's using your brain. Plan A - proceed with current course of action and end up with an STD, a batcrap-crazy quasi-girlfriend you can't trust, and maybe your very own homicidal stalker. Oh, yeah, you'd probably get some sex. If you choose Plan A, do the local authorities a favor and give them your fingerprints, DNA sample and dental records. It'll make their job easier if you end up dead. Plan B - walk away, find a sane, unattached, loyal girlfriend of your very own and continue living drama and bullet free.


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

I wonder if he has another user name here.


----------



## gardengirl (Apr 18, 2013)

Wow. I really hope that people like that remove themselves from the gene pool.


----------



## Terry_CO (Oct 23, 2012)

Drake455 said:


> I'm really not sure if this is a "troll" or not honestly.


Sounds like a troll.


----------



## PastOM (Apr 12, 2013)

I'll assume OP is a troll. The question doesn't ring true to me, and if these are indeed the facts, then NYgrad2012 is clearly wanton in the emotional intelligence department.

As a CYA statement, NYgrad2012, don't be a moron. If you have to ask the question, then you already know that this is a dead end. If you and this WW want to pursue a magical romance then it's simple: they divorce, wait 6 months after the divorce and then take her to dinner - drink only water, and look at what your common connection is. If it's really strong, marry her, but make some friends on this site, because you will then be posting as a BS.

Good Luck!


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Drop this drama box like a brick. 

Seriously.


----------

